# What's your favourite python



## Bredli1956 (Feb 23, 2014)

What type of aussie pythons are your favourite


----------



## Trimeresurus (Feb 23, 2014)

Amongst the pythons, scrubs just have no comparison.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 23, 2014)

I love all of them and I keep changing my mind lol I didnt used to be that fond of BHP's but since handling them on a regular basis I absolutely adore them now.... Ohhh I love a good looking Coastal, I hate these threads


----------



## Riffherper (Feb 23, 2014)

Bhp's  If I have to name only one haha


----------



## Varanoidea (Feb 23, 2014)

I love them all with varying amounts. Roughies have the least amount of my love though. Please don't hunt me down RSP lovers.  I find tiger jags to be the prettiest.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 23, 2014)

A Mulga Snake!


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 23, 2014)

Womas! So cute, pretty and nice natured


----------



## ackiekid01 (Feb 23, 2014)

love all of them but nothing beats a high red Bhp for me


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 23, 2014)

Varanoidea said:


> I love them all with varying amounts. Roughies have the least amount of my love though. Please don't hunt me down RSP lovers.  I find tiger jags to be the prettiest.



I will not hunt you down but have to ask what you don't like about them?



imported_Varanus said:


> A Mulga Snake!


I am not sure that I am familiar with the mulga python.lol. They are a great snake though and I am looking at getting an Alice Mulga and a St George mulga down the track.

As for [MENTION=39748]Bredli1956[/MENTION] I can't really choose a favourite because they all have unique features that stand out from the rest without one being a clear winner.


----------



## Varanoidea (Feb 23, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I will not hunt you down but have to ask what you don't like about them?
> 
> 
> I am not sure that I am familiar with the mulga python.lol. They are a great snake though and I am looking at getting an Alice Mulga and a St George mulga down the track.
> ...



It's not that I don't like them I just like everything else better. Appearance wise. Can't say if ever handled a RSP.


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 23, 2014)

Varanoidea said:


> I love them all with varying amounts. Roughies have the least amount of my love though. Please don't hunt me down RSP lovers.  I find tiger jags to be the prettiest.





imported_Varanus said:


> A Mulga Snake!





Varanoidea said:


> It's not that I don't like them I just like everything else better. Appearance wise. Can't say if ever handled a RSP.


Aww that is shallow man. It is not always about the looks.lol. Have you seen the eyes of an RSP? I can appreciate that you don't like the paint job but the eyes are hypnotising.


----------



## SarahScales (Feb 23, 2014)

RSP and GTP are certainly my favourites!


----------



## Varanoidea (Feb 23, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Aww that is shallow man. It is not always about the looks.lol. Have you seen the eyes of an RSP? I can appreciate that you don't like the paint job but the eyes are hypnotising.



I'll agree they do have very large pretty eyes.  I would certainly like to own one someday.


----------



## caleb96 (Feb 23, 2014)

GTP for sure  still waiting to get my hands on one


----------



## Bredli1956 (Feb 24, 2014)

GTP, scrubby or my very own black princess like snakeranch's


----------



## PrecisionPythons (Feb 24, 2014)

GTP, followed closely by the albino Darwin!


----------



## critterguy (Feb 24, 2014)

Well I've only had one snake so far, our woma, so far I like Woma's the best but love some of the looks of varieties of Stimsons and Night tiger tree snakes.

Did come across a beautiful baby python on the weekend, was the best markings I'd seen in person for ages and wasn't a ready striker, it was on some road down to a outriggers club that I critter hunt at night time occasionally, caught it, took some pics then let the bud loose in a tree nearby, will post some pics once they are loaded off my wifes tablet.
For now here is a our woma as a bub and a more recent shot from about december


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Varanoidea said:


> I love them all with varying amounts. Roughies have the least amount of my love though. Please don't hunt me down RSP lovers.  I find tiger jags to be the prettiest.





imported_Varanus said:


> A Mulga Snake!





critterguy said:


> Well I've only had one snake so far, our woma, so far I like Woma's the best but love some of the looks of varieties of Stimsons and Night tiger tree snakes.
> 
> Did come across a beautiful baby python on the weekend, was the best markings I'd seen in person for ages and wasn't a ready striker, it was on some road down to a outriggers club that I critter hunt at night time occasionally, caught it, took some pics then let the bud loose in a tree nearby, will post some pics once they are loaded off my wifes tablet.
> For now here is a our woma as a bub and a more recent shot from about december


Nice looking woma mate and I look forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Feb 24, 2014)

Water python


----------



## sam78s (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks wise, GTP. Out of the breeds I've got, our Stimmie is a total puppy dog. A real sweetie. Our MD is only a hatchling, but seems to have a very nice nature.


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 24, 2014)

I could not ever decide regarding my collection... They r all 1


----------



## Leasdraco (Feb 24, 2014)

My personal favourite is my MD. Favourite species are Diamond and BHP.


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 24, 2014)

I reckon the one eyed trouser python is a pretty interesting species, and i don't think they have been explored enough. ............................Ron


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 24, 2014)

ronhalling said:


> I reckon the one eyed trouser python is a pretty interesting species, and i don't think they have been explored enough. ............................Ron


If I wrote that the mods would be straight down me throat ... Ha ha G1 Ron

- - - Updated - - -

As we wait in anticipation .................


----------



## Whealy (Feb 24, 2014)

I lovem all but I rekkon albino olive


----------



## HAMISH_NOAH (Feb 24, 2014)

Blue phase gtps but realllly blue, or a scrubby


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 24, 2014)

Personally, I'm partial to my beautiful, cranky coastal, Loki. But I'm a fan of coastals in general.


----------



## wilburs1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I like them all as well but I have a special place for the port max variety so well mannered.

Sent from my Lumia 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 24, 2014)

wilburs1 said:


> I like them all as well but I have a special place for the port max variety so well mannered.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 610 using Tapatalk



Comming from Johns River i am so surprised that you said Port Max, hopefully you meant Port Mac .....................................Ron


----------



## Shotta (Feb 24, 2014)

Eastern carpet python


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 24, 2014)

HAMISH_NOAH said:


> Blue phase gtps but realllly blue, or a scrubby



Did you mean GTP or GTS? Iam thinking GTS since you said blue phase but you do get GTP's that are blue.


----------



## PappaSmurf (Feb 24, 2014)

All of the above but love my Bredli's


----------



## Bredli1956 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hypo bredli are one of my overall favourite based on look and personality right now I've got 3 one 3 yr female 3 yr male and one 1 yr female hoping to breed the 3yr olds and in two years time the 1yr


----------



## hayden123113 (Feb 25, 2014)

olives so far


----------



## Drazzy (Feb 25, 2014)

Green Tree Python, File Snake.

Non python:

Common Tree Snake *really hoping some will move into my yard* and bandy bandy.

and always wanted to own a giant cave gecko.


----------



## ryanbichel (Feb 25, 2014)

Jungles,bhp and womas as well as green trees!


----------



## Trent005722 (Feb 25, 2014)

Morelia boeleni


----------



## HAMISH_NOAH (Feb 26, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Did you mean GTP or GTS? Iam thinking GTS since you said blue phase but you do get GTP's that are blue.


Nah im talking about really blue gtp's


----------



## critterguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok, finally loaded, edited and resized the pics of the little python I encountered in the wild on the weekend off the tablet, the pics don't do the buds colours and patterning justice, it's heat pits on the head were very well defined too.

It was beautiful and well natured, only tried to strike at me twice when 1st shone the torch on it, after that it was trying to slither away slowly even when handled to get it into the container for pics and to show my wife before I released the bud into a paperbark near the bit of road I found it on.

I doubt I'll run into it again to try and get better pics, but might catch it sleeping on the road again and actually have the camera on me, so who knows.


----------



## Bredli1956 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice find critter guy


----------



## krusty (Feb 27, 2014)

Nothing comes even close to a SCRUBBY............


----------



## longqi (Feb 27, 2014)

Black albertisi
Burmese
Jungles


----------



## wilburs1 (Feb 27, 2014)

I did mean port Mac just not used to posting from me phone now using a tablet much easier just got the tab today


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 28, 2014)

On a similar thread a while ago, we listed bredli, because it was our first snake. But as our collection has grown it gets harder to name a favourite species. Our MD maybe, because of its beautiful nature, but they all are great to look at for their unique features.
Overall, maybe our Gammon Ranges pythons, because they are so rare in captivity.


----------



## Bredli1956 (Feb 28, 2014)

One of mine definitely a olive or water pythons


----------



## Jake-Samuel (Feb 28, 2014)

I would have to go with the white lip python I really want one


----------



## spida_0000 (Feb 28, 2014)

Definitely an albino Olive, I love my olive so much but the albinos are just amazing!!! I think womas are cute looking too

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woma_Wild (Feb 28, 2014)

Womas - I adore my girl. She's beautiful ln looks and temperament.
My new little Pygmy python is simple adorable.

But there are others that I really love but they grow a tad to big.


----------



## bdav70 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ever since I was a kid i've always been fascinated by GTPs. They are my 'one day' snake for sure


----------



## Banjo (Feb 28, 2014)

Roughy


----------

